# Swimming Holes



## Goblin84 (Jun 11, 2007)

Well this is my first summer in NH.  Up in the ADK I used to frequent many a swimming hole.  Does anyone have favorite ones in the area?  Any good cliffs to jump off of and hurt myself on?  I live in Manchester, NH right now (actually hoping to move out of the "city" but thats a different story).  

Lets pull on the swim trunks, get the lighters ready to burn of the leaches and start swimming!


----------



## roark (Jun 11, 2007)

Burn off the leeches... Where have you been swimming? Reminds me of _Stand By Me._


----------



## Skier75 (Jun 11, 2007)

You don't know where to swim in NH??? There's got to be ton of places to swim.....as well as known to be the granite state, there are probably as many places to swim....

Well, we live on a pond....but still there's Bow Lake that's free and as I drive home on Rt 4/9 there's at least 2 lakes on the way home.


----------



## Paul (Jun 11, 2007)

Diana's Baths in North Conway. 

I'll think of more...


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 11, 2007)

Just head east when you can't drive any further in that direction you've found the second largest swimming hole on the planet (or at least NH's 14 miles of)


----------



## bobbutts (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm looking too.. I spent last summer in Manchester and didn't find much in the way of swimming holes locally.  There's a nice little pond/beach at Bear Brook State Park, but not a swimming hole like I assume you're looking for.  Yeah there are plenty of awesome well known ones up north, but I'd also be interested in some down south too.


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 12, 2007)

Are you looking for lakes & ponds or holes in brooks along trails for  a quick dip post hiking?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 12, 2007)

Just ask a local high school kid, mentioning beer will probably help.


----------



## Goblin84 (Jun 12, 2007)

im thinking more brooks along trails instead of lakes and ponds.  

yeah, seeming i recruit HS kids on a daily basis I am not sure if bringing beer and talking to them would be a good idea


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 12, 2007)

Rattle River Trail, near the shelter.  This is one of the easier shelter to get to so it may cater more to beer drinking than wilderness seekers.  

Stony Brook right at the lot - post hike - pool sitting than swimming.  

Along the Base road.  some of these holes have swift moving water so caution should be taken & don't swim alone.


----------



## Goblin84 (Jun 13, 2007)

no one should EVER swim alone


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 14, 2007)

And nobody should *EVER swim at this place.* 

People go there though.....like flies to a bugzapper.... :roll:


----------



## Goblin84 (Jun 14, 2007)

ha, yeah.  there was a place back in buffalo that was very similar.  It was a slow week if mercy-flight only had 2 rescues


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jun 14, 2007)

Goblin84 said:


> no one should EVER swim alone



Or hike alone

Or soar alone

Or ski alone

....

Ah the heck with that


----------



## St. Jerry (Jun 15, 2007)

Behold the magic of the world-wide interweb:

http://www.swimmingholes.org/


----------



## Vortex (Jun 15, 2007)

Little secret my condo is on one of the many published hidden swimming holes, but you need to know where to look and how to get there.


----------



## Goblin84 (Jun 15, 2007)

<---- ski's alone (not back country) and has often done solo hikes


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 18, 2007)

Out of 300 - 400 hiles 50% have been solo, it's not for everyone though.


----------

